# Looking for Ian Pearce



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone knows Ian or knows what he is up to these days or ever sailed with him.
i think at some point he was a cook in the RN not sure if he was in the RFA, We sailed together from 1979 onwards on Cunards fruit boats, we went on leave and just lost contact, Ian was a Chief Cook he will be possibley in his early 60s i think he was from salibury wiltshire area, it would nice to no if he is well


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

no joy still


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

maybe someone new might no of him


----------

